# Indiana looking for rescue



## AlanK

Hi folks. My nephew in Northern Indiana is looking for a rescue Golden. I gave him a link to — Indiana Golden Retriever Rescue — ADOPTIONS —*RescueMe.Org. If anyone knows of a dog in the northern part of Indiana or Illinois please let me know


----------



## Goldens R Great

The only rescue organizations that I am familiar with close to northern Indiana are GRRACE in Indianapolis, www.grrace.org and Golden Retriever Rescue Resource in Northwest Ohio, Golden Retriever Rescue Resource-Golden Retriever Adoptions. Both are very good rescue organizations. Petfinder.com is also a good place to search the shelters. That is how I got my third golden, Annie.


----------



## AlanK

Goldens R Great said:


> The only rescue organizations that I am familiar with close to northern Indiana are GRRACE in Indianapolis, www.grrace.org and Golden Retriever Rescue Resource in Northwest Ohio, Golden Retriever Rescue Resource-Golden Retriever Adoptions. Both are very good rescue organizations. Petfinder.com is also a good place to search the shelters. That is how I got my third golden, Annie.


Thank you for the information. I passed this on to my nephew.


----------



## Karen519

*Alan*

Alan

Here are the Golden Ret. Rescues in U.S.-there are two in Indiana and also tell him to look at Golden Ret. Rescue Resource in OHIO, they might adopt to Indiana, too!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

*Indiana
•Finding Loving and Secure Homes (FLASH)
http://www.sigrc.org/
•Golden Retriever Rescue and Community Education
http://www.grrace.org/*

*GOLDEN RETR. RESCUE RESOURCE-OHIO
http://www.gr-rescue.org/*


----------



## mayapaya

If Northern Illinois is also an option, then www.asgoodasgold.org is a great agency. Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illlinois


----------



## Karen519

*Alank*

ALAN

Yes, As Good As Gold, is wonderful!!


----------



## cgriffin

Here is a golden from petfinder.com, but I guess it is not Northern Indiana?

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Huntingburg, IN | Cagney


----------



## cgriffin

Here is another one:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Fort Wayne, IN | Barnaby


----------



## cgriffin

Just saw that the latter dog Barnaby has been adopted. Cagney hasn't yet.


----------



## AlanK

I hate to report my nephew bought a puppy. I hope he took my advise on checking and asking the breeder the right questions.


Thank you all for the information and help!


----------

